# Regular vs Mini



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

We will start at 50 If you have regular sized goats subtract one if you have minis or dwarfs add 1 
If you have both then you get to pick which side your on, but you can only pick a team one time. All TGS rules apply
I will start 
51


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So starting at 50, subtracting 17 = 33, not counting all the babies to come


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

If it's PC to call a Pygmy a_ Dwarf or Mini_ w/o hurting feelings:?, then we are at 36 :stars:

and if I didnt confuse my self with rules...onder:

33 + 3 and since have mini's and Dwarfs (I think) we choose the side of the Ht challenged :leap:

I could be so :crazy:

*ETA 50 + 3 = 53*


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Starting at 50...
subtract 4 = 46
add 7 = *53*

What do we do for sheep?? :-D


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

60!


----------

